# Space Wolves: How best to Utilize Units/HQ/IC's etc: A Guide.



## geneticdeviant (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey guys, im not looking for an army list as such but ideas on how best to use some of the units in my collection. I find i have many units that i just do not use and would like to maybe give them a try. 

This thread could act as a definitive guide maybe for the space wolves units where ideas and ways of play / tactics are discussed. I for one believe this would be highly useful.

So ideas please guys for any units in the space wolves, please share your effective tactics here:


here are some listed that maybe you can advise on (but any space wolves unit also please)

Looking for the best configuration/setup/equipment for each selection.

So heres a start based on your advice (any character/unit left blank i'm not sure on and need your advice)

*LOGAN GRIMNAR*

1/. Some say attach with Long Fangs and drop them in the enemies face for fun (Viable but dangerous, you may as well kiss the unit goodbye) while others say pack him with some Wolf Guard and let him truly shine. I personally would go for the latter, in a Drop Pod and place him next to his old pal Njal. This way, Njal has additional support and a buffer for enemy counter attack. Plus, after the second turn, when these folks attack, they can assault in with the Living Legend ability.

2/. An army of Wolf Guard is only of use between 2000 and 3000 points - past that, it's useless. However, you can use it if you don't like Blood Claws - Wolf Guard have higher stats and always have 2/3 attacks, all for +3pts over the Claws.
The point of Logan is to be a tactical leader - he can beat the **** out of Calgar in combat for the same cost, but remember to use him when you want slowly advancing Long Fangs or even more annoying Terminators/Hunter squads.


*NJAL STORMCALLER*

1/. His average range is that of a Bolter, so in order to capitalize on this he has to be close. I usually put him in a drop pod with a Wolf Guard retinue in Terminator Armor. Drop him in the enemy rear and cause some major pain. Here, you maximize all of his Lord of Tempest powers as well as sniping Monstrous Creatures and other low initiative folks. Additionally, you can land several pods around him and build a heavy fire base in the enemy's flank.

2/. Here's a tip: DO NOT TAKE RUNIC TERMINATOR ARMOUR unless you have spare points or a small retinue. Njal is best used as part of a unit of 10 Terminators who have been CC tooled up - dig him into the middle of the unit, and try to keep him out of combat. His abilities are always on, so if you want you could instead just put him into a LR - Crusader, which just stays in the middle of the board all day with Runic Weapon and all.



*RAGNAR BLACKMANE*

1/. Throw him in a Land Raider with either a Grey Hunter Pack or Wolf Guard, kit them out for Close Combat and watch the carnage ensue. Wolf Standard is a must with this fellow as well as Mark of the Wulfen. If you get him with a full up Wolf Guard Squad packed with Lightning Claws and a few Thunder Hammers, you will wipe entire units off of the table per turn. In addition, with Saga of the Warrior Born, you will achieve the ability of Ragnar being able to detach and take on whole squads by himself. Again, you want him leading from the front in an assault as he can let out his War Howl for an initial slam into the lines of your enemy or a final push to crush the remains.

2/. Ragnar is a beast in combat, so here's a tip: Either use him in a Logan Grimnir army, or in one built around this element. The retinue he needs is 10 Hunters with Wolf Standard and 2 Melta/Plasma Guns. His force will include at least 2 squads of 15 Blood Claws.
All of his units will remain in 'Furious Charge Howl' range. Remember to use the banner in the same turn you use the Howl. If Grimnir is in the force, add his Kantor Howl ability to your Banner and FC Howl.
If you like Mech wolves, keep Ragnar and retinue in a Rhino, with a bunch of disembarked Claws and such around him. They give him a cover save, and once per game he can Howl to give them FC - the fact he's in a Rhino will increase it's range by an inch or two.


*ULRIK THE SLAYER*

1/. You want him in a unit you're willing to throw at Monstrous Creatures or high toughness folks all day long. He gets slighted by his rules as they almost make him less effective than a standard Wolf Priest. I would put him either in a squad of Blood Claws or Wolf Guard. They would gain the most from his Slayer's Oath. On to the Mentor rule: This is pretty sweet especially if you want to make a Champion out of a chump. You want Ulrik to be at the front of any assault as his ability to allow failed re-rolls for Leadership is really handy.

2/. Ulrik the Slayer, if you use him, has to be in a force without a Wolf Lord. Use a Wolf Guard Battle Leader, or another Wolf Guard and Mentor him.
Ulrik himself needs to lead a squad of Blood Claws, filled to the brim with everything which makes them better in combat. Upgrade the unit with 2 flamers if you have to.


*CANIS WOLFBORN*

1/. You want this blood crazed psycho on his own destroying units, which he is entirely capable of. As I said, you could use Mentor on him to increase his survivability in close combat making him harder to hit. Have him near Ragnar and watch the masters of Death at there finest (i.e. Canis engages 8 Orks, his base attack is now 8, +1 for charging and +1 for 2 close combat weapons, he has 10 attacks, if Ragnar uses War Howl, Canis becomes Initiative 6, Strength 6 and hits on a 3+ no matter what with Re-Rolls to wound...you get the point), shield him with some Fenrisian wolves who become Initiative 5 and well...you'll be hardpressed to find a unit that survives that.

2/. Attach to unit of Thunderwolf Cavalry

3/. Buy for the rules, not for the model. Wolfborn needs a retinue of 4 Riders, but remember THE FOE COMES TO HIM. Make sure he is at the front, and the rest charge around him or try to get multiple enemies. Use 30 Fenrisian Wolves around him to make sure his unit loses no wounds

*BJORN THE FELL-HANDED*

1/. I would place him in the backfield as part of a larger fire base. Probably load him with a Plasma Cannon as it seems for fitting for him and let the death rain down. Also, his saga of Majesty helps out especially when the units around him begin to take return fire.

2/. He is support. Take him with a Plasma Cannon, leave him near an Iron Priest, and screw around with all the other units in the list.


*WOLF LORD*

1/. these are combat/leadership buffs. The Lord keeps his points high, while the leader keeps them low. Use them as a Hammer unit, to blast whatever the hell your opponent throws at your unit, and rmember to keep the fluff: That Land Raider was obviously this lord's personal transport, for example. Model them and you get bonuses, dude. Remember to play as if he is YOU - that lord's Saga is yours, so keep track of it

*RUNE PRIEST*

1/. If you're going to have any type of rear echelon group, place him with them. You can run him with Living Lightning and Tempest Wrath. Put Master of Runes and you have a Deep Strike Denying, infinite ranged autocannon that affords you a 24" bubble.

2/. Think of the Priest as a support element, so if you take him take a Wolf Guard or two as well. The Priest needs to either focus or be an all rounder...
Shooty: Murderous Hurricane, Living Lightning. Take a Chooser of the Slain or face wrath.
Area Control: Jaws of the World Wolf, Tempest's Wrath
Defense: Storm Caller, Thunderclap


*WOLF PRIEST*

1/. Always pick Beastslayer for the Priest - it's good for Nurgle/Ravenwing forces. The Oath of War needs to be based upon your foe's preferred choice, and also upon your unit chosen as Retinue...
Blood Claws: Infantry, Swarms
Grey Hunters: Bikes, Monstrous Creatures
Wolf Guard: Infantry, Swarms


*WOLF GUARD BATTLE LEADER*

1/. These are combat/leadership buffs. The Lord keeps his points high, while the leader keeps them low. Use them as a Hammer unit, to blast whatever the hell your opponent throws at your unit, and rmember to keep the fluff: That Land Raider was obviously this lord's personal transport, for example. Model them and you get bonuses, dude. Remember to play as if he is YOU - that lord's Saga is yours, so keep track of it

*WOLF GUARD PACK*

1/. Wolf guard squad with wolf claws led by a chaplin, rerolling to hit and to wound has enabled this unit to take some impressive scalps in its short gaming history

2/. Pretty much only sergeants...
Grey Hunters: TH/SS, PP/CS, BP/PW, SB/BP
Blood Claws: BP/PW, TWC, WC/BP, BP/CS
Long Fangs: SB/PW, PP/CS, SB/BP

*WOLF GUARD IN TERMINATOR ARMOUR PACK*

1/. Pick a Role: Fire or Charge. Then go with it. Power Fists are more economical than Thunder Hammers, but Power Swords work too. Remember that you can get 5 normal Wolf Guard and 5 Terminators... allowing for 2 Heavy Weapons overall. NEVER split a Terminator off unless it's Arjac or if you need to.


*ARJAC ROCKFIST*

1/. This man demands respect in every way possible. Capable of killing a Land Raider in the shooting phase and demolishing the contents in the assault phase, gotta love it. Seriously though, if you give this man Mentor, he will find ANY Independent Character or Monstrous Creature and HE WILL kill them. Hitting on a 3+ with re-rolls to hit? Yeah, you're going down whoever you are (5 attacks on the charge that hit on a 3+ that re-roll at Strength 10, you better believe something is dying.). In terms of where to put him, it is a tough call. You could place him with Ragnar. After all is said and done, he can go anywhere and do almost anything you ask of him.

2/. Arjac in a drop pod with 8 grey hunters, melta, p fist, p pistol and wolf standard is a good way of putting your opponent on the back foot. Ive had some great success with this unit. Dont expect it to live, but your opponent must deal with it

*DREADNOUGHT*

1/. Twin linked Assault Cannon

*VENERABLE DREADNOUGHT*


*IRON PRIEST*

1/. Mount this guy on a Thunderwolf and equip with wolf tooth necklace, attach to a unit of 3 Cyberwolves.

*WOLF SCOUTS PACK*

1/. With melta and 2 plasma pistols

2/. Wolf Scouts are made to Outflank, so make them either durable (big squad) or hard hitting (loads of Plasma, Melta, or whatever). If they Outflank, they DIE IMMEDIATELY, so make them count before you do so and attack their weak point for massive damage.

*LONE WOLF*

1/. With Mark of the Wulfen, Termie armour, power weapon, storm bolter.

2/. Sacrifice Unit. Give him Wolves and RUN. HIM. FORWARD. Nuff Said


*GREY HUNTERS PACK*

1/. Put in units of 10, take 2 meltas and add a rhino as transport

2/. ( 5) grey hunters with 1 wolf guard with a frost blade
the grey hunters carry a melta gun the rest bolt pistols and close combat weapon i vary from razor back to rhino if i do rhinos both rhinos have an xtra storm bolter led by ragnar and njal ( not in ta ) terminator armor.

3/. 5 man Grey Hunter Squads in Razorbacks... Motw, PP, Flamer or Melta and a power type weapon (fist or weapon) and an attached Wolf Guard. The TLAC and Las cannon versions present a decent threat, and the whole thing is ~200 points or so... So, 3+ squads wolf packing the target...

*BLOOD CLAWS PACK*

1/. Hard to justify these unless you max out to a unit of 15, led by Lukas in a Land Raider Crusader.

2/. or May look useless, but they're not supposed to hold objectives or keep people in combat - they are there for killing people. Charge the biggest unit you can find - Ork Boyz, Termagaunts, unupgraded Hormas - and watch as the Claws beat the hell out of them. Use them at full strength or don't use them at all. Special Weapons are USELESS here, unless with a character who makes up for their bad skills with Preferred Enemy/if it's Flamers.


*LUKAS THE TRICKSTER*

1/. Throw him in with a maxed out pack of Blood Claws in a landraider.


*THUNDERWOLF CAVALRY*

1/. Field a unit of 3 of these bad boys equipped with power fist and storm shield

*SWIFTCLAW BIKER PACK*

1/. If you take them, take two of same type with same upgrades. These are to refuse the enemy's deployment - flank them and build up the threats.

*SKYCLAW ASSAULT PACK*

1/. If you take them, take two of same type with same upgrades. These are to refuse the enemy's deployment - flank them and build up the threats.

*LANDSPEEDER SQUADRON*

1/. Equip with heavy flamer / multi melta

*FENRISIAN WOLF PACK*


*LONG FANGS PACK*

1/. My preference for Long Fangs is to have them equipped with 5 missile launchers led by a wolf guard cyclone.

2/. Take 3 units in every army from the following...
Anti Tank: Predator Annihilator, 6 Long Fangs (SL n/a, 5 Fangs with MM/LC)
Anti Infantry: Predator Destroyer (HB?), 6 Long Fangs (SL n/a, 5 Fangs with HB)
Anti Horde: Vindicator, Whirlwind, 6 Long Fangs (SL PlasGun, 5 Fangs with ML/PC)

*PREDATOR*


*WHIRLWIND*


*VINDICATOR*

1/. with siege shields

*LANDRAIDER*


*LANDRAIDER REDEEMER*


*LANDRAIDER CRUSADER*


*RHINO*


*RAZORBACK*


*DROP POD*


So guys, any further advice or alternative suggestions. please leave your comments.

Your advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## King_of_eldar (Mar 9, 2010)

wow thanks for the help, i just started space wolves, keep up the lbogging


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I see an issue with NJal. you CANT use his lord of tempest abilities out of a land raider, they all require Line of Sight. Last I checked, units in land raiders do not have Line of Sight since there is no Fire ports.

Outside of Taking the SCs, the HQ position really should only be filled with a Wolf Lord or a Rune Priest, reasoning for this is simple: Rune priests are, by far, one of, if not THE best HQ for their points in the game, my Rune priests usually double their points in kills easily every game, unless they are completely singled out by the opponent to die as soon as possible. A Wolf Lord can be used aswell, to make it useful it will probably be, at a minimum, double what you might spend on the rune priest though, being higher then some Scs in points and nearing the more expensive ones. They can be deadly as sin though, so taking one isnt necessarily a bad thing, but it IS an issue if you dont use them right.

Wolf Guard Cyclone is worthless. outside of fun games or MASSIVE 3000 point FoC restricted games.

Wolf Guard Terminators with the BASE build (Storm Bolter and Power Sword) is a great comination if used right. its cheap and its effective. They can be kitted up to be very evil, but they run up their points FAST.

As someone who uses Scouts, they are Most effective as a Suicide squad. Meaning they are not meant to live past the turn they come out, they will draw fire and they will die. I use the 110 point Melta bomb + Melta gun 5 man setup to use their BEL ability and take out a high costing tank in the back, if I can Multi assault a tank, I ALWAYS do. 

For Grey Hunters, I would suggest throwing them in a squad of 7, Kit them out with Melta gun, MotW, and Banner, with a Wolf Guard with combi melta and PF, this gives them a good comination of close combat and anti tank capibilities. of coarse thrown into a rhino, since foot slogging is retarded.

for Long fangs the best setup is probably 4 ML and throwing them into a Razorback. 4 being the optimal Number to allow rune priests with Living Lightning to join the squads from the start.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

I find that Bjorn can be used to great effect if youn give him a TLLC.

With 2+/2+ hits he is one of the most reliable transport snipers in the game, and his beefy armour/5+ invul/Venerable ensure that he will survive long enough to pop several and likely engage the remnants in CC.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Deathscythe4722 said:


> I find that Bjorn can be used to great effect if youn give him a TLLC.
> 
> With 2+/2+ hits he is one of the most reliable transport snipers in the game, and his beefy armour/5+ invul/Venerable ensure that he will survive long enough to pop several and likely engage the remnants in CC.


the problem with the TLLC idea is that even though he becomes a very reliable walking AT gun. that puts another 20 points on his already hefty points cost. I, personally, prefer the Plasma cannon, since it deals with infantry when I have him, something that my army actually lacks more in the later turns in which Bjorn is most likely still alive in.


----------

